# El Solaimaniyah



## gmhady (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all, my family and I will be moving to Cairo within the next 6 months or so, we are looking at properties online using aqarmap and other similar websites.

We have found some nice looking villa's in a compound called El Solaimaniyah, I believe it is just passed Sheik Zayed on the Cairo>Alex road.

Does anyone have any information on the place or experience living there?

Also what is the situation like in regards to safety in these west Cairo suburbs?

Any information would be appreciated.

Many Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

I know Soly and beautiful as it is would I live there...not in a million years but then it depends on what you want, where you will work and if you have family with you which I presume you would. 

It is at least another 30/40 minutes past the tolls on the Alex Road so it is a journey and a half to go anywhere plus the road you have to travel to and fro is a nightmare journey, major roads are nothing like the UK. 

There is a school on the compound but I am not sure to what level, 
A mini supermarket a bakery, restaurant and there is sure to be a pharmacy on site but that is it anything else you have to travel to find and the nearest sized supermarket is a minimum of 30 minutes away if there is no traffic on the road, 
You need a car.
Soli tends to used by rich Egyptians as their weekend home 

If you are bringing a family and leaving your wife at home all day I would suggest you choose another area..


----------



## gmhady (Feb 17, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I know Soly and beautiful as it is would I live there...not in a million years but then it depends on what you want, where you will work and if you have family with you which I presume you would.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch Maiden your insight is very helpful, I think this is a little too far out and probably not fair on the rest of the family to leave them without many nearby facilities. I will try and look else where!

Perhaps someone can chime in and put my mind at ease regarding the safety situation within the 6 October / Sheikh Zayed area.


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi GM,
If you have a daily commute then I would make that one of your main considerations as it is possible to lose half your day in traffic, 6th October area is often flagged up as a trouble spot.


----------

